# Full stringers and trout to 30 inches RELEASED!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Between the rainy weather and getting ponds ready for duck season, we only had one boat hit the water last week. Saturday Jeremy put his group on a solid stringer of fish wading with croaker. He said the bite really didn't get going till late morning do to the full moon being out most of the night. Wading with croaker normally last until sometime mid-Sept just depending on the weather. Once wading with croaker is over, don't worry, because that's when drifting really turns on. Late Sept-Nov is a great time of the year to fish if you'd rather stay in the boat.

Saturday and Sunday Jacob was down in Baffin fishing with some buddies for his bachelor party. They fished with guide Les Cobb, http://www.baffinbayguideservices.com/, and the goal was to target big fish with croaker. Needless to say, Les put them on the BIG fish. On day number one they caught and released 9 trout over 25 inches including one over 30 inches. On day two they didn't find as many big fish but still released a handful over 25 inches. If you're thinking of heading down south, I'd strongly recommend considering calling Les to see if he's available.

Enjoy the pictures and give us a call when you're ready to catch some fish. Don't wait to long though, because wading with croaker is almost over and our weekends are filling fast over the next couple of months for spectacular drift fishing.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Jacob put his guys this morning on quick limits in the surf! Done by 8:30am and then just caught and released fish after that. If you want in on the action we have availability next week for anyone interested.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Jacob had another solid morning in the surf. Below is a picture of one of the bigger fish that hit the box.


----------

